# Early Solid Hard Tire Replacement. - Help



## cr250mark (Jan 27, 2018)

Looking to replace old Solid hard tires on sidewalk bike and tricycle .
I knew there was somebody out east but cannot find contact info. 
Any info would be Great !!
Thanks 
Mark


----------



## deepsouth (Jan 27, 2018)

I replaced the hard rubber tires on a pedal car by placing them in boiling water for a few minutes.  Softens them up considerably. Just make sure to wear gloves.


----------



## the tinker (Feb 6, 2018)

Hey Mark, hope to see you this spring at M.L...... I am about to replace a tire myself on a 1947 trike. I got the tire from Hank the Columbia guy. He said he broke 2 or 3 tires before he finally got one on successfully, so I am hesitant to do it, as I only have one tire and thus only one shot at it.  It looks to me to be a new old stock tire. I would like to hear from others that have done this, if they have broken tires. I have never done this before.


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 6, 2018)

Moderate success can be had with even the hardest tires if you heat them so hot that you  can only handle them with a pair of welding gloves on.
  That means heating them up in a microwave in steps . A few minutes to start with and then in successively shorter bursts , 20-30 + seconds or so depending on the size.
   Try heating your old tire first to see how long it takes to make it rubbery .
       I will recommend that if 2 tires are needed that you order 3 just in case one breaks.

        I still have quite a few different sizes of semi pneumatic tires if needed.

         And NO I will NOT put them on for you !


----------



## the tinker (Feb 6, 2018)

detroitbike said:


> Moderate success can be had with even the hardest tires if you heat them so hot that you  can only handle them with a pair of welding gloves on.
> That means heating them up in a microwave in steps . A few minutes to start with and then in successively shorter bursts , 20-30 + seconds or so depending on the size.
> Try heating your old tire first to see how long it takes to make it rubbery .
> I will recommend that if 2 tires are needed that you order 3 just in case one breaks.
> ...




What will it do to the wife's microwave? HER KITCHEN is sacred, and nothing bike related is allowed. Will it stink up the place?  Iv'e ruined enough stuff around the house, over the years with my hobbies...tables, chairs, living room carpet, the hood of our car,  the interior of our car.....


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 6, 2018)

I used an steel oil drain pan and filled it with water,then put it on the gas BBQ until the water was boiling.the nest the tire in and let it sit for a while.tire popped on with a bit of resistance.definitely use gloves as mentioned.


----------

